# 2017 Chevy cruze led headlights



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Chrisbanman90 said:


> I have been trying to find a set of led headlights to work in the projecter housing but all the 9012 headlights I order online don’t fit in the headlight housing the tabs don’t seem to line up has anyone managed to find a led bulb to work for the new body style cruzes


The correct bulb for your car should be "9005" check one that you removed. All of the online info on replacement headlights has it wrong.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Chrisbanman90 said:


> I have been trying to find a set of led headlights to work in the projecter housing but all the 9012 headlights I order online don’t fit in the headlight housing the tabs don’t seem to line up has anyone managed to find a led bulb to work for the new body style cruzes


You most likely can't find d one because your car is probably equipped with a 9005 bulb, not a 9012.
While many of the online catalog list 9012(HIR2, PX22d base)as the proper bulb, it's been my experience that most gen2 projectors come equipped(and only accept) a 9005/HB3 P20d based bulb.

You can purchase a 9011/HIR1Px20d bulb and lightly modify it's top mounting tabs( a nail file or nail clippers is all that's needed) for bulb that has the same mechanical, optical and thermal qualities.

Or if you REALLY want to go this LED route, I'd suggest trying a 9005 LED, or at very least taking a look at your original bulbs, youllprobably find they are labeled as a 9005SL. If they are, buy a 9005 LED. If they aren't please post a picture.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There have been GM vehicles where the manuals and aftermarket catalogs didn't match certain runs of cars. In particular the current Impala originally came with 9012s(all of 14, into 15, randomly 16s) but they were switched out starting in 2015, the manuals weren't updated either to offer up that a car could have 9005 or 9012, or that a change was made/possible until 2016, when all the manuals said 9005. With the car being made in two factories for the US market, it's highly possible the same thing is happening, but I haven't yet actually seen a gen2 that came from the factory with anything other than a 9005. GM doesnt make it clear what bulb is to be used, they only list a GM part number 13589425, which even itself someplaces crosses to the proper 9005 and other improperly to a 9012.


----------

